# Famotidine / Pepcid AC Injectible into Sub-q option



## Paisley77 (Jul 27, 2012)

Has anyone ever used Pepcid AC (famotidine) via injection thru sub-q fluids? If so, here's some questions I have.

What supplies would I need (like do I need special needles to syringe it out of the bottle and inject into the line? what kind of needles?)

Do I refrigerate the bottle of solution til it's used?

How long would the bottle be good for (shelf life?)?

I know the port part of the giving set admin line where it would be injected into - but when would I do that (at the start of giving fluids or later)? It probably takes about 5 minutes to give him his 80-100ml fluids each day.

Would I need new needles each day for injecting it from bottle into giving set?

I haven't started giving Munchie the pepcid ac yet. I've been looking into compounding it into liquid, but then saw where it can be administered during sub-q, which to me, seems like it would be easiest. I just need to know more about the process. I couldn't find enough information on Helen's website, unless I missed something. 

My internist suggested 5mg twice a day, however I keep reading online that it should be 2.5mg (no more than 5mg/day). I've got a call into him to ask further about this.

Thanks!


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

> Paisley77 said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone ever used Pepcid AC (famotidine) via injection thru sub-q fluids?
> ...


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

laurief said:


> Dosing recommendations for the oral forms range from 0.2mg-1mg/kg of body weight once or twice daily. SubQ dose range is 0.2-0.5mg/kg once or twice daily.


Just to clarify this, Munchie currently weighs 3.64 kg, which means that even at the maximum oral dose published by Plumb's, he would only be getting 3.6mg twice daily (the maximum injectible dose would be half that - 1.8mg). And that's the MAXIMUM! The lowest recommended oral or injectible dose for his weight is .7mg once daily.

Laurie


----------



## Paisley77 (Jul 27, 2012)

okay, thanks so much Laurie. You're so awesome! 

What you're saying makes sense about the injectible. I guess I'll try the pill route for a while and see how it goes (1/4th of a 10mg pill). Will probably only be able to do it once a day though. If the pill becomes too hard, may look into compounding into liquid.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm currently giving one of my CRF cats 1/4 of a Pepcid AC once daily, but just because I ran out of Zantac 75, which I prefer. Anyhow, Pepcid is quite bitter, so here's how I give it to BooBoo. I use empty #3 or #4 gelcaps (which you should be able to find if you call around to your local pharmacists). I put the 1/4 tab inside a gelcap, then coat the gelcap with a little butter. This not only masks the taste of any Pepcid residue that may have gotten on the outside of the gelcap, but it also makes it slippery and easier to swallow. I put the gelcap in a pet piller (not fond of getting my fingers bitten). Then I fill a small needleless syringe with water. With both the loaded piller and syringe at hand, I squeeze a couple of drops of water from the syringe into BooBoo's mouth to wet her throat. I immediately follow that with the gelcap from the piller, and immediately follow that with a few more drops of water from the syringe to force swallowing. Works like a charm ... unless I don't get the gelcap all the way back to her throat or unless I'm not quick enough giving those last few drops of water to make her swallow. You also have to be careful to only give a drop or two of water at a time, and only from the side (never aim water directly back toward the throat) so the cat doesn't choke and aspirate the water. That same caution holds true for compounded liquid meds.

You can also get meds compounded into flavored chews. I use these for my hyperT cats taking carbimazole. But they might not work quite as well with famotidine, since it's so bitter. If you were interested, you could call the pharmacy where I order mine and ask a pharmacist if cats usually eat famotidine medicated chews willingly. Here's the link to the pharmacy: BCP Veterinary Pharmacy

Laurie


----------



## Paisley77 (Jul 27, 2012)

thanks so much!


----------



## LCSP (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow, I can't imagine. When I give my cat 1/4 Pepcid AC, I wrap it in 1/2 of a Pill Pocket. He swallows it, no fuss no muss. If I head towards him with a syringe, usually with slippery elm in it, he runs away fast.


----------



## Paisley77 (Jul 27, 2012)

I wish my kitty would be as easy as that! He rarely will eat treats.


----------



## laurief (Jun 22, 2008)

LCSP said:


> Wow, I can't imagine. When I give my cat 1/4 Pepcid AC, I wrap it in 1/2 of a Pill Pocket. He swallows it, no fuss no muss. If I head towards him with a syringe, usually with slippery elm in it, he runs away fast.


You know, you can buy slippery elm in capsules (granted, they're pretty large capsules) and wrap that in a full pill pocket. But that's likely to be too large for your cat to swallow without chewing first.

Laurie


----------



## Paisley77 (Jul 27, 2012)

Can't you mix slippery elm in their food? I had gotten some of it recently, but it has added stuff like cellulose & magnesium stearate, so gonna have to find another.

I've been reading in various places that alot of people are switching their cats from Pepcid AC to Zantac. I wonder why...? Makes me wonder if I should start out with Zantac instead?


----------



## westfayetteville (Sep 22, 2011)

Over on the Diabetic cat site I belong to says, well I will just post what it says

Copy and Paste

*Slippery Elm Bark Powder* – is very helpful when it comes to malabsorption issues. The standard dose is 1/8 to ¼ tsp once a day. This supplement must not be given with any other supplements or medications as it renders them useless. It is best to give Slippery Elm two hours apart from any other supplementation/medication.


----------

